# Macintosh OS 10.15 "Catalina"



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

The upcoming Macintosh OS 10.15 "Catalina" will not run any older 32-bit applications. So now is the time to start taking stock of which apps you will need to upgrade/replace/abandon.

Microsoft Office 2016 has a free update to 64 bits.
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/3187505/office-2016-for-mac-64-bit-upgrade

Direct download:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=525133

If you want to know which of your apps are 32-bit only (and hence need to be updated or replaced to work under Catalina), you can use either or both of these free utilities:

32-bitcheck (free)
https://eclecticlight.co/32-bitcheck-archichect/
Check any, or all, folders of your choosing, and you can check just your apps. Generates text reports if you like.

Archichect (free)
Drag and drop utility that instantly tells you if any one particular app is 32- or 64-bit
https://eclecticlight.co/32-bitcheck-archichect/ 

Note that FreeOffice (mentioned in another post of mine) is already 64-bit!
https://www.freeoffice.com/en/


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Randy B. Singer said:


> If you want to know which of your apps are 32-bit only (and hence need to be updated or replaced to work under Catalina), you can use either or both of these free utilities:


This can be done with the built-in tools:

1/ "About this Mac"
2/ "System Report"
3/ "Software->Applications" (this will take a minute)
4/ click the "64-bit" column to sort by 32 / 64 bit apps.


----------



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> This can be done with the built-in tools:
> 
> 1/ "About this Mac"
> 2/ "System Report"
> ...


True. In fact, it can be done several different ways, including with Activity Monitor. I just mentioned 32-bitcheck and Archichect because they are dead easy to use, very fast and convenient, and free.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

CubaMark said:


> This can be done with the built-in tools:
> 
> 1/ "About this Mac"
> 2/ "System Report"
> ...


Item 4 does not appear on screen in the OS 10.15 BETA version of About this Mac. Any 32 bit apps are disabled and may be hidden away but somehow are still shown in the Launchpad. Weird!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> Any 32 bit apps are disabled and may be hidden away but somehow are still shown in the Launchpad. _*Weird*_!



Not *Weird* at all, considering you are running a _*BETA OS*_!!! 

Besides that, even if they are showing, they won't run in Catalina OS. Maybe they might even get around to sticking a warning flag up to let you know that if you try to open them, and are they still actually including LaunchPad??? 




- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

The 32 bit apps don't show in the finder but are in the Launcher with a greyed out "?" overlaid. The 32-bitcheck app referenced in Mr. Singers post does not show any 32 bit apps on the SSD. I just thought it strange that the system still contained some reference to them.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

18m2 said:


> The 32 bit apps don't show in the finder but are in the Launcher with a greyed out "?" overlaid. The 32-bitcheck app referenced in Mr. Singers post does not show any 32 bit apps on the SSD. I just thought it strange that the system still contained some reference to them.




I guess then, unless they change things from the BETA, that it will be up to the user to seek and destroy all 32-bit apps and any associated files to save wasting any hard drive space.

I assume that no Mac apps contain both 32-bit and 64-bit code so that old unused code would have to be removed to save space as some had to do back with the old surplus PPC/Intel code changeover years ago.


- Patrick
======


----------



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

The Catalina BETA is still far from being in it's finished form. For one thing it's really slow, as they haven't even optimized things for best performance yet.

I'm sure that once Catalina is released that it will throw up some kind of notice when trying to launch 32-bit apps that they are deprecated. I also suspect that the Catalina installer will have some sort of warning that installing it will break all of your old 32-bit apps.

Personally, I've been advising people to wait as long as a YEAR after it's release before considering upgrading to Catalina, so that the app market can catch up to it. It may ultimately be that entirely skipping Catalina might be a good idea. We will have to wait and see.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> It may ultimately be that entirely skipping Catalina might be a good idea. We will have to wait and see.



I just wish Apple would stop their annual OS updates or at least slow down somewhat drastically and then concentrate with improvements and fine tuning.

Dream on.... 

- Patrick
======


----------



## Randy B. Singer (Jul 23, 2005)

pm-r said:


> I just wish Apple would stop their annual OS updates or at least slow down somewhat drastically and then concentrate with improvements and fine tuning.


Well, first, that's what High Sierra was supposed to be. And it seems quite fast and stable to me. (Assuming you upgraded to High Sierra via a clean install.)

Second, I think that overwhelmingly, if you ask folks, that they would like to see the Mac OS moving forward, not become stagnant.

Apple isn't dropping 32-bit support in Catalina capriciously. Users have clamored to be able to load up on RAM in their Macs for many years now. Apple is giving that ability to the folks who want/need that. And Catalina should be noticeably faster than past OS's. Users will like that too.


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Screen time is new feature of the System Preference on 10.15. I'm not sure of its over all value but it shows I spent a staggering 19 minutes on ehMac yesterday. :yikes:


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

18m2 said:


> Screen time is new feature of the System Preference on 10.15. I'm not sure of its over all value but it shows I spent a staggering 19 minutes on ehMac yesterday. :yikes:



Wow!! What a fantastic interesting feature, 😯 that must be one the new OS's main features I guess but I would question its value unless you used the info to bill the site for your time or set the timer as an alarm to take a break.

I'm sure the feature will be a great benefit for many users.

BTW: would you consider that spending 19 minutes on any forum site would be what seems to be a bit excessive. Or did the time go by much faster than you would have normally realized???


- Patrick
======


----------



## 18m2 (Nov 24, 2013)

pm-r said:


> Wow!! What a fantastic interesting feature, 😯 that must be one the new OS's main features I guess but I would question its value unless you used the info to bill the site for your time or set the timer as an alarm to take a break.
> 
> I'm sure the feature will be a great benefit for many users.
> 
> ...


I recall a bathroom break in there somewhere and more than one visit.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

pm-r said:


> Wow!! What a fantastic interesting feature, 😯 that must be one the new OS's main features I guess but I would question its value unless you used the info to bill the site for your time or set the timer as an alarm to take a break.
> 
> I'm sure the feature will be a great benefit for many users.
> 
> ...


The potentially neat part is screen time is 'shared' between iOS and macOS. So if you set yourself of say an hour per day for games - it applies globally.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

polywog said:


> The potentially neat part is screen time is 'shared' between iOS and macOS. So if you set yourself of say an hour per day for games - it applies globally.




Hmmm...??? The "neat part"... = more nagging... 

I think I'll just pass thanks.


- Patrick
======


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

pm-r said:


> Hmmm...??? The "neat part"... = more nagging...
> 
> I think I'll just pass thanks.
> 
> ...


It is neat because if you have Family Sharing setup, you can set limitations (ie. for children) with screen time that's tied to their AppleID. You can put limits on Apps, content blocking as well as "Downtime".. The person with the restrictions can request more time if its say during the window of downtime... 

And even with the restrictions all turned off it can be an eye opener to just how often you pickup and look at your phone or to those who say "no not me, I never look at my during XXXXXXX" uhh yeah you do 

BReligion


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

> It is neat because if you have Family Sharing setup, you can set limitations
> ... ... ...
> And even with the restrictions all turned off it can be an eye opener



I'm sure there will be many who will be able to take advantage of the feature, and I only have an old Dumbphone Flip phone that I use occasionally but I never really have to pick it up or look at it. Well maybe it's display calendar sometimes Just to check what day it is.


- Patrick
======


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

BReligion said:


> It is neat because if you have Family Sharing setup, you can set limitations (ie. for children) with screen time that's tied to their AppleID. You can put limits on Apps, content blocking as well as "Downtime".. The person with the restrictions can request more time if its say during the window of downtime...
> 
> And even with the restrictions all turned off it can be an eye opener to just how often you pickup and look at your phone or to those who say "no not me, I never look at my during XXXXXXX" uhh yeah you do
> 
> BReligion


Still think they need to go above and beyond this and add user accounts. Many of my friends have young kids who use their iPads and iPhones. They are way to young to get their own. Would be great and super simple to have an account setup for a kid with all the restrictions in place and all you need to do is log in for them.


----------



## BReligion (Jun 21, 2006)

wonderings said:


> Still think they need to go above and beyond this and add user accounts. Many of my friends have young kids who use their iPads and iPhones. They are way to young to get their own. Would be great and super simple to have an account setup for a kid with all the restrictions in place and all you need to do is log in for them.


Oh 100% they need multiple accounts per *OS device. This should be in conjunction with Screentime.. again, since it's tied to the Apple ID it would be across devices they are signed into... and if not, maybe create the ability to have "screentime profiles/templates". Run it similar to guided access. A set key combination or Siri Command to enable that profile which would lock down the device when you had it to the kiddo. Passcode or FaceID to unlock after they hand it back.

The only reason my 9 yo has anything iOS related to play with is because they are handme down devices.

BReligion


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Still think they need to go above and beyond this and add user accounts. Many of my friends have young kids who use their iPads and iPhones. They are way to young to get their own. Would be great and super simple to have an account setup for a kid with all the restrictions in place and all you need to do is log in for them.




Hey now, none of that logic stuff. You’re cutting in to sales =)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

